# Sound City by Dave Grohl



## sfstu (Aug 3, 2010)

have posted this in films and tv section but them thought i should post here too...:speechles

Sound City by Dave Grohl

for any rock fans, this is an absolute must see movie...

it's got loads of original footage of some very cool people, bands, music...
also very informative on how some classic rock songs were made, and some of the live footage and music made the hairs on the back of my neck go up...!:doublesho

a real look at behind the scenes of loads of classic albums and music, with people who actually play instruments and get together and make music the proper way....

awesome...(wish there was a rock smiley)...

on bbc iplayer at the moment...1hr 46m...
Sound City

rgds stu


----------



## essjay (Mar 27, 2007)

Watched this twice the other night, absolutely fantastic.

So went off doing a bit of research, found that I had quite a lot of albums that have been recorded there.

So much so I'm putting together a playlist.

Would love to record at his new studio and allthough I play Guitar and Drums my musical ability is well........something to be desired !!!

Stu


----------



## sfstu (Aug 3, 2010)

have ordered the Studio 606 album containing some of the tracks recorded on the neme at his studio...:thumb:
also gonna check out which of my albums that were recorded there...


----------



## Flakey (May 5, 2013)

Thanks mate, I will look this up.


----------



## knightstemplar (Jun 18, 2010)

essjay said:


> Watched this twice the other night, absolutely fantastic.
> 
> So went off doing a bit of research, found that I had quite a lot of albums that have been recorded there.
> 
> ...


Get together with other DW musicians and get a band going:thumb: I bagsy singer even though i cant sing but it doesnt stop some


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead (May 31, 2012)

I saw it the other night and thought it was great.

It also filled in a lot of questions I had about who played on the associated album as I'd previously gone to see 'The Sound City Players' (basically Dave Grohl and the Foo's, with guests) at the Forum in London in Feb 2013 and didn't know who people like Lee Ving was.
So actually seeing the film, and getting the back-story on Fleetwood Mac et all was great.

http://www.metalhammer.co.uk/news/live-evil-dave-grohls-sound-city-players-london-forum-review/


----------

